# First sperm plug



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well Tonka left his firt sperm plug. Does this mean he is over 2 when do they start doing that?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 10, 2011)

_He could be about 1 1/2 to 2 yrs old since they all grow and mature at different rates,.. especially if they don't hibernate. Dino didn't hibernate and he got his first plugs before he turned 2._


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 10, 2011)

Guru had his first sperm plug a few months ago and hes not quite a year yet, the other two males recently gave me the pleasure of finding them, they're almost 2 years old.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 10, 2011)

Isn't it funny how we get so excited about things like finding sperm plugs or poop (in certain situations, of course). I KNOW that when I have kids, NONE of these things will be exciting to find. NONE of them.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 10, 2011)

slideaboot said:


> Isn't it funny how we get so excited about things like finding sperm plugs or poop (in certain situations, of course). I KNOW that when I have kids, NONE of these things will be exciting to find. NONE of them.



Hahahaha I will be more than grossed out if I ever see anything similar from my future kid(s).


----------



## montana (Jun 10, 2011)

When you have kids you will earn a masters in poop and body excretions not to mention noise and sleep deprivation ..


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 10, 2011)

I know he hibernated last year but only for 3 months. I figured you guys would understand why I wanted to share the excitng news. Now his poop is grosser than ever he can clear the house I have never experienced anything like it before. He's alittle man now.


----------



## herpocrite27 (Jun 10, 2011)

My tegu is under a year old, but he is already 38.75" long. He started the spermplug thing a few weeks ago. I got a question, is it normal that he produces one of these pluggs every day?


----------



## Orion (Jun 10, 2011)

herpocrite27 said:


> My tegu is under a year old, but he is already 38.75" long. He started the spermplug thing a few weeks ago. I got a question, is it normal that he produces one of these pluggs every day?



My boy Bob leaves them everyday.


----------



## slideaboot (Jun 12, 2011)

montana said:


> When you have kids you will earn a masters in poop and body excretions not to mention noise and sleep deprivation ..




Yeah, lookin' forward to THAT!!!


----------

